# IntelliJ soll nicht immer alle Code-Files checken



## Werniman (26. Jan 2020)

Hallo,
manchmal scheint Eclipse ein paar merkwürdige Macken zu haben, sie sich z.T. manchmal nichtmal mit einem Neustart des Programmes beheben lassen. Etwa dass Code, der geändert und gespeichert wurde, manchmal fröhlich die vorherige Version ausführt. Nunja, aber das ist nicht der Grund meines Postings. Daher hab ich zusätzlich auch noch die Community-Edition von IntelliJ installiert, um ggf mal eine andere IDE testen zu können.  Soweit,sogut. 

 Da ich meist noch irgendwelche Projekte aus irgendwelchen Büchern nachbaue, sieht die Projektstruktur so aus, dass es ein Projekt gibt, in dem für jedes Kapitel im Buch ein eigenes Package gibt, in dem dann die Programme des jeweiligen Kapitels liegen. Unter Eclipse funktioniert das auch sehr gut.  Unter IntelliJ habe ich dabei aber ein störendes Problem: IntelliJ prüft jedesmal erst alle Files im Projekt und bemängelt dann, was irgendwo nicht stimmt, statt einfach nur den aktuell geöffneten Code auszuführen.  Sprich: wenn ich zB. gerade im Package für Kapitel 14 ein kleines Programm geschrieben habe, dann möchte ich nicht, dass IntelliJ die Ausführung verweigert, weil in irgendeinem anderen Programm aus Kapitel 6 ein Syntaxfehler drin ist.   Wie kann man IntelliJ abgewöhnen, dass es immer erst die Syntax aller *.java-Files im Projekt prüft ?


----------



## mrBrown (26. Jan 2020)

Du müsstest den Eclipse-Compiler in IntelliJ auswählen können, und dort dann angeben können, dass Errors ignoriert werden sollen: https://www.jetbrains.com/help/idea/java-compiler.html#javac_eclipse


----------



## Werniman (29. Jan 2020)

Danke für den Tip. Habs rausgefunden, wie man es abstellt.  Die Run Configuration jedes Programmes wir mit Hilfe von Templates erstellt. Im Template für Applications gabs eine Einstellung "Before launsch", wo noch ein "Build" drin stand. Nach dem Entfernen hat IntelliJ dann nur noch das getan, was es sollte und nicht erst alle Dateien gecheckt.


----------



## mrBrown (29. Jan 2020)

Funktioniert das auch auf Dauer, wenn man Dinge ändert? Hab’s nicht ausprobiert, aber generell sollte ja schon neu gebaut werden, wenn was geändert wurde...


----------

